# sand house and tower



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Scratch built this house and tower using ideas from both tyco and pola buildings, building is part of and old pola Wells Fargo 2 story building. The Wells Fargo building was damaged in a hurrican and it became 3 buildings 1 was barn's texaco, 2 was under shed of bachmann coaling tower and third was the sanding house. Tower is made from evergreen styrene with bolt castings from Grant Line, roof is fron old scant line engine house, sand pit is a sized down wood gondola car top from Lionel "G", sand was foam painted and coated with powder cement then painted. Think I still have enough to do 1 more building with careful planning, Bill


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice repurposing of materials. Great looking building and nice detailing.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Very handy work mate


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks great!

Later,

K


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks to all who commented


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Hey, that was a nice salvaged objects project.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Choochoowilly & all;

Sometimes it is amazing how things can be restructured. I really admire your sandhouse. I built a sandhouse in O scale once and used a toilet paper roll for the sand tank.

The little garden shed shown in the photo started life as a wristwatch case. All it took was a little rod stock and some crimped aluminum to turn it into a shed.









Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

that is a really nice model,great job
Dennis


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Dave Meashey said:


> Choochoowilly & all;
> 
> Sometimes it is amazing how things can be restructured. I really admire your sandhouse. I built a sandhouse in O scale once and used a toilet paper roll for the sand tank.
> 
> ...


 hence the expression "hot house" good repurpose


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Very nice, Looks like my next near future project!


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Super little project with lots of detailing. Well done, now I have add this to my to do list. Where possible I pick up deconstructed Piko models at various train shows and swap meets. Seeing your completed model shows me what alternatives there can be rather than just reassembling the original kit.
Thanks for posting.
Cheers.


----------

